# sperm count result question



## susan_1981

My husband's sperm count result came back as 18 million. We hadn't had sex for 2/3 days (can't remember - think it was actually 2.5 days). Now my question is, is the 18 million the sperm count for 2.5 days or do they work it out as his daily sperm count? I should have asked the doctor but I've only just thought of it!


----------



## Lou32

I assumed it was an average of how many he releases each time, so they have an idea of whether he has enough swimmers to get you pregnant. 18 million is ok though (we were told they class 20 million as acceptable), but depends if motility and morphology were ok too.


----------



## susan_1981

My doctor didn't seem worried about his results. He had 30% mobility. She said they like to see 50% but 30 is ok. He needs to improve his diet to be honest. I've got him on plenty of vitamins and he's cut down on the booze, now just need to work on the fags! I just wasn't sure if they work the count on how many sperm were in that particular sample or if they would divide it to work out what his daily amount would approximately be.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Susan

World Health Organisation aim for 20 million so you are really close to the 'normal' range which is excellent - change in diets/lifestyle/vits could all improve it and get everything even higher?

They normally give you total count for the ejaculate i.e. 2ml = 18 million per ml / 36 million total.

They don't work out a 'daily' count - every SA can be different with natural fluctuations and sometimes they will do another SA - although if you are at the lower end of 'normal' then you should be good for ttc whenever the mood takes you! :happydance:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi my dh sperm count was 17 million & 60% motility.....he started taking fertile aid 4 men as was told they were sluggish swimmers....nearly 3 mths later his count has gone up to 21 million & 70% motility...with great strong swimmers! x


----------



## Sammy2009

Lou32 said:


> I assumed it was an average of how many he releases each time, so they have an idea of whether he has enough swimmers to get you pregnant. 18 million is ok though (we were told they class 20 million as acceptable), but depends if motility and morphology were ok too.

As Lou said... we have had umpteen of these tests, you have to abstain at least 2 days before SA but I personally think from our results that 3-4 days is better but no more than 5 days as the sperm start to die off.

20 million is considered "normal" and acceptable although with 18 million I would be satisfied that that was a good result.

When we had our first test it was 4 million, then 5 million, then 1 million and then 39 million (we were right at the end of IVF by then though so we had to proceed) It does depend a lot of morphology and motility as it doesnt matter if you have 120 billion sperm/ml if none of them are swimming! Ours were swimming in circles and also weak and couldnt make the full journey :wacko: so not only a low count but unable to perform. Also many were getting stuck in OH's testes so he was producing them but for some reason they couldnt get through. I hope this helps and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Artemis

My OH had 56 million after 4 days. 51% swimming in the right direction but only 2% normal sperm


----------



## anyer

you need to find out more than the count. A normal count is anything over 20million/ml. If it is 18mill/ml, then this isjsut below normal. If it is 18 million total, then this is probably low. I would get the details of the SA so that you are informed. The SA should tell whether things are within normal or below normal range. I suggest doing another SA in a few months to check again. Things like stress can have an impact on sperm count.


----------



## susan_1981

Just thought I'd update this as I went to see FS today. I asked him if my husband's sperm count would not ever get me pregnant but he said he couldn't say until he has another test as it could have been an off day when he gave the sample, or it could have been a particularly good day. So he's going to have another SA. Not going to go this just yet as we are going through all the long process of being referred for IVF. I have a follow up appointment in 5 months once I've been completely checked (all looking fine at the moment - had an internal scan, no problems, and the FS didn't seem concered about my answers to his questionnaire but they are referring me for more tests). I had the CD3 test today, need to go for hsg, need to re-go for CD21 test as apparently they didn't check my progesterone levels!!! So we go back in 5 months to check all the results. 

My husband is on lots of vitamins at the moment. FS was the same as my doctor and doesn't necessarily believe they work but I'm sure I've read a lot of success stories on here.

My husband feels like he's failing me cos he knows how much I want a baby but I said to him that if my body is in perfect condition for a baby then it's better that it's him with the problem than me. If we do have to have ivf then they will pick the best sperm and I'm the one that has to carry a baby. But he's got me pregnant before. I'm sure it can't be impossible for it to happen again!


----------

